# anyone lower there routan yet?



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

i searched but couldnt find anything....


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (Clownracer v2)*

_their_
I haven't, no. Who lowers minivans? Is this a common practice?


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »__their_
I haven't, no. Who lowers minivans? Is this a common practice?


ugh this is why i stay in the mk2 forums....illo be installing air ride on my wifes once she picks it up just would like to see some with wheels and suspension....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

60% of the time our Routan has 6 to 7 people in it (our kids and their friends). Some of the kids are adult in size. We also occasionally pull a trailer. Lowering the thing would render it a useless POS for its intended purpose. 
A mini van is NOT a COOL car so why try and make it one? Ours has wheels but lowering it would ruin it. The ride would suffer as would the handling (unless you find struts and shocks made or the new ride height). Its not something worth doing in my opinion. Buy your wife a BMW or Mercedes Sport wagon or better yet a Audi A3 if you need to be cool.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MRP2001GTi)*

IMHO, the van is LOW enough !
I already can not pull up to the concrete parking blocks without them eating my stone guard.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_IMHO, the van is LOW enough !
I already can not pull up to the concrete parking blocks without them eating my stone guard. 


thats why i wanted air ride







anyway its for my wife she wants a minivan just doesnt want it to look to domestic .....nothing wrong with that imo and im really not too concerned with upsetting the handling...it is a minivan so i take it no ones lowered theres yet???


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

I doubt you'll find anyone who's lowered their minivan. Its just almost all buy mini vans for practicality., towing, cargo (human cargo), etc.... and I say almost as you know what, I wouldn't doubt someone has...
I'm not surprised either that you couldn't find anything aftermarket as far as lowering springs and struts. The market for that would be next to nothing so why bother when you there's huge markets in other vehicles. 
Unfortunately, you can't anymore domestic than a minivan lol....good luck though, you may find someone, but I doubt it'll be on this forum as I have yet to see any serious threads about modifying their vans other than small stuff. 
This is coming from a guy, probably like you, who's owned 2 previously modified cars, a Mark IV GTI and a B8 Audi A4


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

Got the Touareg and it is a great car for the air ride... I drove the Routan the other day and pulled in my driveway. As I hit the low spot on the driveway, the apron hit the driveway and I thought that darn thing is too low. 
You want to lower the Routan? - I keep the next question to myself.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Got the Touareg and it is a great car for the air ride... I drove the Routan the other day and pulled in my driveway. As I hit the low spot on the driveway, the apron hit the driveway and I thought that darn thing is too low. 
You want to lower the Routan? - I keep the next question to myself.










nice thing about air is you can raise it up.....if you aint rubbin you aint dubbin!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clownracer v2* »_
thats why i wanted air ride







anyway its for my wife she wants a minivan just doesnt want it to look to domestic .....nothing wrong with that imo and im really not too concerned with upsetting the handling...it is a minivan so i take it no ones lowered theres yet??? 


well you can do anything with enough time and money








if she wants to look lower, get bigger wheels, maybe some 19s to fill up the wheel arches a bit more
.... im sure it will help you kids necks rock around like a bobble head doll










_Modified by redzone98 at 9:28 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (Clownracer v2)*

you should get one of these instead it is mod friendly















Motodisiac EV


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (84GTi Guy)*

yea the more im looking at them the more i like em....there really holding there value huh?


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (Clownracer v2)*

hey they are roomier than a standard minivan, and yet still small enough to fit in a compact spot. When parked next to a family members camry i was about 6 inches longer in length and a few inches wider. they do hold their value. i actually had the car dealer who i bought it from ask me if i would sell it back to him about 7 months after i bought it. best value would be a gls or mv without the pop top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (84GTi Guy)*

Euro Van > Routan


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

why would you lower and bag a dodge caravan? get a touareg.. or a euro van..


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: anyone lower there routan yet? (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Euro Van > Routan 

helll yaa


----------



## toothpick (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pennswoods)*

boring.


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pennswoods)*

This isn't "lowered," it's more like "remove the suspension."


----------



## toothpick (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (toothpick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toothpick* »_boring.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Yo thats mad tight mang


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

Some cosmetic mod will be nice. Lowering is one thing but have you seen how damn thin our wheels and tires are. What backspacing? Would need some wheel spacers or something IMO.


----------



## AndrewPR32 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (blizno)*

I like that lowered look, it adds to the appeal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

